# Avoid the following delivery options while ordering online



## Paulie (17/9/14)

Hey all,

So while the postal service in jhb/customs area are striking i thought i would warn everyone while ordering in this area to order using a separate deliver option and none of the following or you will wait forever like i am!

1) Speed services 
2)USPS

I would reccomend that you try use an alternative delivery option so you wont have to wonder where your stuff is!

Here are some screenies of my own.

This was a speed services delivery from durban supposed to be over night!






This was a 60$ usps express option! been 3 weeks and im still waiting from the usa! supposed to be 7-10 days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

